# Tire Size on 92HB



## airschatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys, :newbie: here and first time poster. I have a 1992 Hardbody Kingcab, and I will looking to put some new tires on it. The truck now has some passenger car tires which are small. (not sure of the size, will look later). Anyways, I am wanting to put some BFG All Terrain tires on it but not sure how big I can go. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?

Thanks
Airschatz


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if its 4wd then 31s no problem, not sure for 2wd.

oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

2wd should handle 215-75-15 (roughly 28in) with torsion adjusted up front and minimal contact on bumps and dips.


----------



## Bagged 97 (Oct 1, 2006)

28's. You need at least 2" body lift for 31's.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum I like the small standard tires on my truck


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a tire calculator you can play with... hours of fun: Tire size calculator

The below thread might help you:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/128153-tire-options-1995-2wd.html


----------



## airschatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, it is a 2wd hardbody, and man does it run. My wife likes driving it because it gets on down the road in a hurry. 

What I have on it are 205/75/14's, thinking about something around a 255/70/14. Its definitely no show truck, just a daily driver that finds its way onto some dirt roads from time to time, and some just plain dirt on our ranch. 

Whats a good tire? I was thinking BFG's, or Goodyears. Any other recommendations?

Thanks
Air


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Just something to think about, but going larger will alter the speedo/odo and you will lose acceleration, won't be as quick and mileage will take a hit all depending on how much bigger you go. If you stay with a 14in wheel I don't think it would be that much of a difference. I went from 195-70-14 to the size I mentioned earlier (appx. 24in to 28in) and I took a pretty good hit, even changed my shift patterns.

As for tires, I like the BFG's and Pathfinders from Discount Tire. Too many good tires to choose from out there for a 2WD. Have fun deciding. Z


----------



## airschatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Just something to think about, but going larger will alter the speedo/odo and you will lose acceleration, won't be as quick and mileage will take a hit all depending on how much bigger you go. If you stay with a 14in wheel I don't think it would be that much of a difference. I went from 195-70-14 to the size I mentioned earlier (appx. 24in to 28in) and I took a pretty good hit, even changed my shift patterns.
> 
> As for tires, I like the BFG's and Pathfinders from Discount Tire. Too many good tires to choose from out there for a 2WD. Have fun deciding. Z



Thanks Z,

I was wondering about the ratio after going to a taller tire, I like the quickness of the truck now, just wanting a tire that will perform on different terrains, ie dirt, pavement, snow, & rain. 

Thanks again for everyone help.

Air


----------

